# How hard is life here?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the vet calling this evening when he is on his way home after work at the animal shelter where I have my two foster cats from, I was sent a message an hour ago to tell me he had left but would be some time as he uses public transport..

Imagine a vet back home coming by bus? We really don't know what hardship is/.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Personally not too keen on cats ,.... More of a dog person ....however there's dedication for you.....sometimes the political crap overwhelmes the fact that Egyptians are good people and even though they suffer trough a completely inadequate education system they still retain a firm belief in "self"... we are who we want to be ........inshallah they will find the courage to be who they wnt to be


----------

